# Land accessible spots?



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Done almost all of my fishing in Matagorda since I was a kid. Old man had a house down there and would let me use the boat, so West and East bay were some of my favorites. Problem is, old man moved to Louisiana and took the boat with him. Since I'm still in college, I am left high and dry with a need to get after some fish.

So, with that said, what would y'all recommend as good spots around Houston (Texas City, Galveston, etc) that I could fish/wade but are accessible by truck? I've heard of fishing the TC Dike, but I have absolutely no idea where to start. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks, and tight lines


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

Not sure how far of a drive from Houston it is but fort anahuac park in anahuac is pretty good. Drive down past the boat ramps to the end of the point go in off the right. Always people wading there. Could also try the anahuac wildlife refuge, but again not sure how far that would b for you. I will probaly b at fort anahuac this weekend, haven't made my mind up yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

Pick you up a wade map at academy. There are alot of places to wade around the galveston tx city area to wade and this map will really help you locate the areas.

Tight lines!


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

hey coogfisher, i know exactly how you feel. Growing up my dad and i fished out of his boat but now he is in Austin. So when I graduated from Tech and moved back down here a few years ago, I had no boat or any idea of where to fish. But after many unsuccessful trips, I started to find some nice places to go. 

I started looking at Google maps at some of areas I wanted to fish. I personally found that having the wade maps from academy was helpful. I would find a place on the wade map that I wanted to fish and then would go search google maps for any roads that lead to or near by that area. Then it was just a matter of going down there and scouting it out. 

Some general areas that I can tell you are - Texas City Dike, 8 mile road, SLP area, and christmas bay area for starters but honestly, its not hard to find some spots. Just be extra careful in areas that are new to you. I worry more about drop offs than I do rays when wading around. Just a few months ago I was shuffling around and in two steps I went from just under waist deep to nearly filling up my waders. 

Also I just recently bought a tandem kayak that I have taken out a few times by myself and a few times with my fiance. It's nothing special at all, but it gets me to the places i want to fish. If you ever want to go out, just PM me. I'd be happy to show you some places. Plus it never hurts to have another fishing buddy.

Hope this helps and tight lines


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Do a search on here, you'll find books, maps you can pick up at Academy. PM me if you want to hit Trinity spots. Reddev, may see you there.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Do a search on here, you'll find books, maps you can pick up at Academy. PM me if you want to hit Trinity spots. Reddev, may see you there.


 felin lik drownin sum skrimp... I'm guna b ther wit ma kork n line


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Coog;
I'd suggest South side of Christmas Bay. There are several places to enter from the
Perigrine condos and further to the west along Bluewater Hwy...
Mustad7731


----------



## CoogFisher12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice all. I will drop by academy when I get a chance. And when I get some free time post-finals (thank god!) I will definitely send you a PM for some fishing, onedayscratch and Salty Raider!


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

Seems like the fishing is getting better up here on Sabine finally. NLR on pleasure island was rocking early this morning with live shrimp off the rocks. Waded the end of the road and between 4 of us on Arties caught 5 keeper trout and a keeper flounder. Like I said live shrimp was the ticket this morning, so reckon I'll b soakin some shrimp tomorrow morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Stop by FTU and pick up WEade & Kayak Fishing on Galveston Bays and surrounding Areas, newest Addition by Ray Crawford. It has direction to the different locations and pictures of that area with picture of launch area. It's a great buy.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

jtbailey said:


> felin lik drownin sum skrimp... I'm guna b ther wit ma kork n line


Done!


----------



## brums79 (Oct 3, 2011)

I've waded Skyline and Mosquito in TX City and beachfront in Jamaica Beach area as well as South shoreline towards San Luis Pass...all good spots with nice hard bottom


----------

